# My gerbils :)



## spud's_mum (Jan 14, 2017)

I couldn't find my old thread so I decided to start a new one.

So....


On 28/12/15 I bought home 2 precious little babies. We instantly fell in love and named them Pip and Squeak.

Pip is the black gerbil with the white chin. She is the shyer (if that even a word?) one of the two.

Squeak is the brown one and she is just likes to chew anything that goes anywhere near the cage.

This was the day we got them: 






And this is them today:









They have also had a cage upgrade  
from this:




To this:





I will try my best to keep this updated but we all know that probably won't happen haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jan 14, 2017)

Indeed.
However it is lovely to hear from you and see Pip and Squeak again.
They're looking great and so's the enclosure. 
Shyer is correct, though more shy is also acceptable. especially for extra emphasis. Shier is also used, especially in American English, but is correct in British English too. 
Personally, I would use more shy or shyer here and reserve shyer for someone lobbing something at something else as in a coconut shy. 
Sorry, i just finished teaching an English lesson. Can you tell?


----------



## spud's_mum (Jan 14, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Indeed.
> However it is lovely to hear from you and see Pip and Squeak again.
> They're looking great and so's the enclosure.
> Shyer is correct, though more shy is also acceptable. especially for extra emphasis. Shier is also used, especially in American English, but is correct in British English too.
> ...


Haha thank you.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jan 17, 2017)

So last night I tried to take some photos... Pip wasn't very cooperative


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jan 17, 2017)

Well, Squeak looks really cute, but it's rather hard to tell with Pip!


----------



## spud's_mum (Jan 17, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, Squeak looks really cute, but it's rather hard to tell with Pip!


I wanted to take a photo shoot but pip had other ideas haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jan 17, 2017)

spudthetortoise said:


> I wanted to take a photo shoot but pip had other ideas haha


Clearly! 
Just a blur of movement.
Black lightning!


----------



## gourami (Apr 29, 2017)

They're cute, and props on the cage upgrade looks soo fun for them, I have piggies myself and want a chinchilla, a lot pets I want but can't


----------



## KrissyLeigh (May 18, 2017)

Love them! I have rats, Desdemona and Cleopatra, and they won't let me take their pictures! Your babies are so cute! Do they bond with you?


----------



## spud's_mum (Jan 16, 2018)

KrissyLeigh said:


> Love them! I have rats, Desdemona and Cleopatra, and they won't let me take their pictures! Your babies are so cute! Do they bond with you?
> View attachment 207920
> View attachment 207921
> View attachment 207922



Only just saw this  
Your rats are beautiful! I’ve always loved rats and hope to get some one day but my parents aren’t so keen on the idea haha

My girls will happily sit and eat food on my hands and love coming out of the cage to play


----------



## spud's_mum (Jan 16, 2018)

I haven’t updated in ages but the girls are doing well and are very busy chewing on cardboard and making a mess. here are a couple of very low quality photos from tonight


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jan 16, 2018)

They're looking great! 
And is that you in the photo, Spud's Mum? 
Never seen your face before! 
Pretty smile. (Pip that is)


----------



## KrissyLeigh (Jan 18, 2018)

Aw! Love them! Thanks, I needed to smile. One of my girls actually passed last week from age related disease, and I'm rehoming the other one because I'm 8 months pregnant and can't take the effort/time to get a new rat right now...

I don't think I'll ever have more rats - the one that died was really special, like a little dog! But I would consider gerbils in the future, or other small mammals like a hedgehog or bunny! Yours are super cute!


----------



## spud's_mum (Jan 22, 2018)

KrissyLeigh said:


> Aw! Love them! Thanks, I needed to smile. One of my girls actually passed last week from age related disease, and I'm rehoming the other one because I'm 8 months pregnant and can't take the effort/time to get a new rat right now...
> 
> I don't think I'll ever have more rats - the one that died was really special, like a little dog! But I would consider gerbils in the future, or other small mammals like a hedgehog or bunny! Yours are super cute!



I’m so sorry for your loss  it’s hard to regime a beloved pet but it’s for the best in the long run x


----------



## spud's_mum (Jan 22, 2018)

Sad news tonight  squeak has suddenly been acting strange today and it’s not looking good. It has happened so suddenly and i really have no clue what is wrong. I don’t think it’s age related as they have only just turned two. 

I’m not sure if she will make it through the night


----------



## KrissyLeigh (Jan 23, 2018)

Oh no - keep us posted! Sometimes those small mammals just act wierd, hopefully it's not indicative of a larger issue. Xoxoxoxo


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jan 23, 2018)

spud's_mum said:


> Sad news tonight  squeak has suddenly been acting strange today and it’s not looking good. It has happened so suddenly and i really have no clue what is wrong. I don’t think it’s age related as they have only just turned two.
> 
> I’m not sure if she will make it through the night


Hoping that Squeak is still with us.
What is wrong?
Even two-year olds can be prone to various health issues.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jan 27, 2018)

Sorry for the slow updates. So squeak made it through the night and I took her to the vets the next day. They didn’t really have any idea what was wrong and gave me some syrup stuff to give her every day. I did as they told and she wasn’t improving and sadly she passed away last night. I really hope whatever it was wasn’t contagious as her and pip spent so much time together.


----------



## KrissyLeigh (Jan 27, 2018)

spud's_mum said:


> Sorry for the slow updates. So squeak made it through the night and I took her to the vets the next day. They didn’t really have any idea what was wrong and gave me some syrup stuff to give her every day. I did as they told and she wasn’t improving and sadly she passed away last night. I really hope whatever it was wasn’t contagious as her and pip spent so much time together.



I am so sorry hun, I can definitely sympathize.


----------



## JoesMum (Jan 27, 2018)

spud's_mum said:


> Sorry for the slow updates. So squeak made it through the night and I took her to the vets the next day. They didn’t really have any idea what was wrong and gave me some syrup stuff to give her every day. I did as they told and she wasn’t improving and sadly she passed away last night. I really hope whatever it was wasn’t contagious as her and pip spent so much time together.


I'm so sorry  I had gerbils called Bubble and Squeak when I was young. Unfortunately, they don't live very long 

Big electronic hugs from me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm so very sorry to hear this.
A good many of us loved Squeak. 
My deepest commiserations.


----------

